# how can i take purple sky photo?



## junqi (Jan 1, 2015)

how can i take purple sky photo? can anyone guide me how can i go about this ?


----------



## Designer (Jan 1, 2015)

More information might help.  Can you post a link to some example you are trying to imitate?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 1, 2015)

What kind of camera are you using. ?
What settings are you using ? etc.

For instance, I cannot get the nice dark colors and such on my iPhone.  
I also cannot get the nice colors on my camera in AUTO
If I use a "sunset" mode or in manual I can get the colors all day, or sunset/sunrise long


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2015)

I think the sky is purple on one of Saturn's many moons. You could go there.

The easiest way to do it would be to make the sky in the photo purple post process using an image editing application.

Depending on what camera you are using you could set the camera white balance to a color temperature value that would make the sky purple but the colors of not in the sky image elements would also be altered.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 1, 2015)

I use MS Paint for all of my purple sky needs.


----------



## Designer (Jan 1, 2015)

I like that shot except for the purple sky.  lol


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 1, 2015)

Designer said:


> I like that shot except for the purple sky.  lol



that was my _*artistic vision*_ SIR...
don't judge my art, because you clearly just dont understand.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 1, 2015)

Is _that_ where purple rain comes from?

But really, I'm not sure what exactly the OP was trying to photograph, but one evening after it had stormed I looked out and the entire sky was bright orange. I grabbed my digital camera (because I couldn't think offhand if I had color film in a camera handy! lol) so I could get some pictures before the light was gone.

The WB settings that I'd typically use outdoors didn't look right, I just had to scroll thru til I found what on the viewscreen looked like what I was seeing in the sky. I don't remember what setting worked to capture the color since what I was getting wasn't typical evening light.

Maybe the OP can describe more about what's being photographed and how (time of day, camera settings etc.) and what's been tried already.


----------



## junqi (Jan 1, 2015)

Designer said:


> More information might help.  Can you post a link to some example you are trying to imitate?


Dark Purple Sky-landscape wallpaper selection Wallpapers View - 10wallpaper.com this is the example of it.


----------



## junqi (Jan 1, 2015)

KmH said:


> I think the sky is purple on one of Saturn's many moons. You could go there.
> 
> The easiest way to do it would be to make the sky in the photo purple post process using an image editing application.
> 
> Depending on what camera you are using you could set the camera white balance to a color temperature value that would make the sky purple but the colors of not in the sky image elements would also be altered.



i am using canon 70d what temperature i can use to make it purple ? sorry i am a beginner that why need more advice.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 1, 2015)

This is probably easier to do on your computer.  E.g. use something like the Canon Digital Photo Professional software that came with your camera (or another editor that offers decent adjustment capability).  

1.  Shoot in RAW (don't use JPEG)
2.  Bring the photo into the editor and drop the white balance down to a fairly cold value (like 3600k).  This will increase the "blue" and cut the orange.
3.  Adjust the tint (which typically lets you go between the green/magenta balance) and increase the magenta (to cause the blue to appear a bit on the purple side.)

My 5D II and III have has a WB Shift/Bracket mode which allows me to adjust tint in camera (only applied if shooting JPEG).   I'm not sure if the 70D supports that.

You can also adjust through the use of "Picture Styles", but this would require that you use the Picture Style Editor software to create a style (or download a pre-defined style) and load it into one of the User 1-3 custom picture styles on the camera.   But picture styles are really just programming the JPEG color processing system on the camera to apply the VERY SAME types of color and image adjustments that you could have done on the computer after-the-fact.  That's why I suggest you just do it on the computer.

Also... WHEN you take the photo and the sky conditions can have a lot to do with this.  There's a time just shortly after sunset when we get an effect called "the belt of Venus" (you can do an image search and use the term "belt of venus" as your search terms).   It's a poor name as it has nothing to do with Venus... but our atmosphere bends sunlight around the planet.  Red bends more than blue.  Very shortly after sunset if you look to the eastern sky you'll see a region where high in the sky it's blue... as it gets lower it transitions to a pink color.   Lower still it drops to a dark violet and deep blue.  The deep blue is technically the shadow of the Earth.  The pink region is the part of the atmosphere where the red rays can bend (because the bend more) but the blue rays don't bend (because they can't bend as much).   It makes for a very beautiful effect... as long as the air is clear enough to see it.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2015)

The image linked to does not have a purple sky.  It is still blue.

It's the *clouds* that are purple.  

This is a function of the colors in the sky, not what's available in post.  It was taken at the 'right time'.

Basically, you had to have been there.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jan 1, 2015)

Being there at the right time is the first step, using ND filters is the second.  I always seem to get better colors in the sky when I'm using my filters.      As far as the purple goes, it will be there before the sun reaches the horizon in the morning or after it has fallen below the horizon in the evening.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jan 1, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> .................
> .......................................  There's a time just shortly after sunset when we get an effect called "the belt of Venus" (you can do an image search and use the term "belt of venus" as your search terms).   It's a poor name as it has nothing to do with Venus..........................


Interesting, I'd never heard that term before.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 2, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> There's a time just shortly after sunset when we get an effect called "the belt of Venus"


Is this the same as "appenglow?"  I've heard the term but I don't know exactly what it is.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 2, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > .................
> ...



interestingly enough....
when i was a kid If i wasn't home when i was supposed to be,  there was a time just shortly after sunset where I got an effect called "the belt of dad". 
It had nothing to do with Venus either.


----------



## weepete (Jan 2, 2015)

What you need is a day where the skies are mostly clear but there are clouds above your location. Wait till sunset and when the sun disappears below the horizon the reflected light from the sun will bounce off the clouds turning them pink or purple. The more clouds there are the more pinky purples you will get.

Interestingly enough around my way in the summertime the sky never goes quite dark so stays a shade of purple and the clouds are orange from the reflected glow of the sodium streetlamps.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 3, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I like that shot except for the purple sky.  lol
> ...


So if I clearly understand it sucks I'm allowed to judge it then, right?

Lol


----------

